# Beste Action Filme



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

Hi Leute hier könnt ihr eure Liebling Action Filme posten !!!^^ 
Meine Lieblingfilme sind :
Shooter
Inception
.....und viele mehr die ich nicht alle aufzählen kann ^^


----------



## PEG96 (16. April 2011)

Fasst alle Bondteile sind sehr geil


----------



## Dehero (16. April 2011)

Hot Fuzz & Kick-Ass finde ich gut.


----------



## Scorpio78 (16. April 2011)

Ghettogangs 1+2
R.E.D.
Transporter-Reihe
CRANK


----------



## Ceyone (16. April 2011)

Hi,

Bad Boys 2 fand ich cool der erste Teil war auch gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2011)

Hot Fuzz, Ghetto Gangs I/II, Bad Boys, The Expendables, Transporter 1 - 3, John Rambo, Terminator, Mr. & Mrs. Smith, Wanted, War und einige Filme mit Belmondo, S Seagal usw. Die Liste könnte unendlich werden


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2011)

Stimmt Terminator ist auch richtig geil


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

The Fighters
Rambo 1-4


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. April 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Ghettogangs 1+2
> R.E.D.
> Transporter-Reihe
> CRANK


 
Too 

Dazu noch folgende:

Bad Boys 1+2
Shooter
96 Hours
Punisher
The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (<<< Beste Film aller Zeiten)
American Gangster
Ghettogangz 1+2
Und alle Filme mit Jason Statham


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

Cool kennt ihr Jean Reno ? Der macht coole Filme (Leon der Profi)


----------



## redBull87 (23. April 2011)

- Crank
- Bad Boys
- Rambo
- Machete


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. April 2011)

Terminator 1 + 2. Perfekte Action. 

Allein schon die Szene mit der Minigun 

YouTube - TERMINATOR 2 MiniGun


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. April 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Cool kennt ihr Jean Reno ? Der macht coole Filme (Leon der Profi)


 
Jo, Jean Reno!

natürlich: Leon der Profi!

Aber auch:
-Wasabi
-Die purpurnen Flüsse 1+2
-Ronin

Der hatte auch ne gute Rolle im Godzilla-Remake von Roland Emmerich!


----------



## ProNoob (24. April 2011)

vergesst Bond... jason bourne reihe is tausendmal besser 

22 bullets is der neuste von reno... der is auch nich ohne


----------



## MasterFreak (25. April 2011)

Bourne Identity
Matrix usw. haha Crank 2 High Voltage is auch gut !!!^^


----------



## chillerman (25. April 2011)

Zack and Miri make a porn??

Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich xD

Gamer und R.E.D. fand ich klasse!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

Jean Reno und Wasabi ist der absolute Hit. Ungewohnt und aber trotzdem gut ist er auch bei den rosaroten Panther Teilen, Just Visiting und Rubin & Quentin


----------



## MasterFreak (26. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jean Reno und Wasabi ist der absolute Hit. Ungewohnt und aber trotzdem gut ist er auch bei den rosaroten Panther Teilen, Just Visiting und Rubin & Quentin


 Ja !? Die kenn ich noch garnet THX ^^ muss ich mal anschauen !!!
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2011)

*Equilibrium* (mit Batman-Darsteller Christian Bale) darf hier auch nicht fehlen. Das sogenannte Gun-Kata ist zwar nicht wirklich umsetzbar, sieht aber einfach klasse aus Kam erst letztens im TV... Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, die *Stirb Langsam-Reihe* mit Bruce Willis.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

Die Hard ist leider schon sehr abgenudelt. Mir würden auch noch Filme mit Vin Diesel, Wesley Snipes und Jet Li fehlen. Transformers und die Phantastischen Vier waren ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Hard ist leider schon sehr abgenudelt.


Es ging hier ja auch um die besten Action-Titel und da darf John McLane einfach nicht fehlen Wer es auch immer richtig scheppern lässt, ist Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. "Welcome to the Jungle" "Walking Tall" oder zuletzt "Faster" sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern...

Gruß


----------



## Brut (27. April 2011)

96 Hours
Crank 1
Kill Bill


----------



## JawMekEf (27. April 2011)

redBull87 schrieb:
			
		

> - Crank
> - Bad Boys
> - Rambo
> - Machete



Sign 
Leon der Profi ist auch noch geil ^^
Machete auch, aber nur uncut


----------



## Wuppertal_one (30. Juni 2012)

Warum hat bisher noch keiner *FACE/OFF - Im Körper des Feindes *genannt? Ein tierisch geiler Film, Spannung pur, Action, Dramatik, Witz - WOW

Ansonsten Crank und Cran 2 oder halt alles von Quentin Tarantino!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2012)

Quentin Tarantino und Action, seriously?

Wenn es, mMn, einen Film gibt mit dem in Sachen "No-Holds-Barred" Gunplay Action definitiv alles gesagt wurde, dann mit John Woos "Hard-Boiled", in der ungekuerzten Fassung ist die letzte 3/4h im besetzten Krankenhaus ein schieres Inferno absolut wahnwitziger Zerstoerung ohne Atempause - Stunts mit brachialster Intensitaet und "Schoener sterben in elegischen Zeitlupen" bis einem die Traenen vor Ergriffenheit/Fassungslosigkeit nur so herunter rinnen... them good ol' times before PG-13 Kiddy "Action"!


----------



## honestyapple (2. Juli 2012)

thank you.


----------



## Niza (4. Juli 2012)

Die Stirb Langsam Reihe ist auch super 
Alle 4 Teile

Speed 1 und 2

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Juli 2012)

Swat ist auch ein geiiler Film  Und der Film 13


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2012)

Der Film 13 ist geil!!! Push ist gut und geil ist auch sowas wie Shoot em up!


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juli 2012)

Swat ist platt ohne Ende. Allein schon der Spruch: "Einmal Swat, immer Swat" 

Äh ja, alles klar, Keule. Wenn du es sagst


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. Juli 2012)

Dafür hat Swat relativ gute Action und auch eine gute Schauspielerauswahl.


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2012)

Swat ist auch super

Da fällt mir noch einer ein Action Pur
GI Joe
Fast schon ein Muss für Action Fans


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

Salt is auch super


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Hab mir erst letztens wieder alle 4 Rambo Teile angeguckt. 
Kommt natürlich immer drauf an wie man Action gerne hat, für mich zählen Filme wie Deja vu, Ong Bak, Man on Fire zu der TopKlasse, nicht unbedingt aus reiner Actionsicht sondern auch aus Filmsicht


----------



## Papzt (4. September 2012)

Matrix, BBoys2, Extreme Rage, Alarmstufe Rot, Mad Max, Leathal Weapon uvm
Gibt so viele geniale Action Filme


----------



## Al3x (4. September 2012)

Ein kleiner Teil meiner Allzeit Lieblinge die mir jetzt so ad hoc einfallen:

Leon - Der Profi  extended Cut
The Crow
Face Off
Heat
Collateral
Terminator 1 & 2
Lethal Weapon Serie
Die Hard Serie
Rambo, speziell Teil 2 und John Rambo
Pakt der Wölfe
True Lies

In jüngster Zeit diese hier:

Crank
Wanted
96 Hours
300
Sinners & Saints
Colombiana
Expendables 1 & 2 (2 war mir etwas zu lustig)
The Avengers


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Bei Heat,Pakt der Wölfe,96Hours und 300 stimm ich zu, gute Dinger


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

Die allgemeine Bewunderung von Face Off kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Film ist total unglaubwürdig. 1. Mit Gesichtstransplantaten ändern sich in Wirklichkeit nicht die Körperformen, Persönlichkeiten und Gestiken. Im dem Film schon. 2. Komapatienten werden in Wirklichkeit nie alleine gelassen. Warum? Weil sie aufwachen können. Nun ist der Komapatient im Film zusätzlich sogar noch ein sehr gewalttätiger Psychopath . Im dem Film wird so einer einfach allein gelassen.


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

Face Off ist Kult, sowas stellt man nicht in Frage.  

Wäre dasselbe wenn ich John Woo, den Regisseur fragen würde warum er in jedem Film weisse Tauben hat und was die in MI2 im Kellergewölbe machen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. September 2012)

Rambo
The Expendables 1-2
The Transformers 1-3
The Transporter 1-3
Fast Furious 5
Shooter
300
Independance Day
i Robot
Inception
Predator 1-2
Sin City


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

Al3x schrieb:


> Face Off ist Kult


 
Bei misch nisch :p


----------



## septix (5. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bei misch nisch :p


 
Stimm ich zu


----------



## Al3x (6. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Bei misch nisch :p



Sakrileg!  
_________

Also wer auf gute handgemachte Action Kost ohne CGI steht sollte sich mal *Saints & Sinners* ansehen, das ist mein kleines unerwartetes Highlight der letzten Monate.


----------

